# how to make my own tag?



## Itssillyy (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok, my question is not really match the subject. It's just my english. I duno how to put it! 

I have already had my own logo created. and i want to order those small tags that you put on the collar of the t-shirt. what does those call? how do i order them?

how much are they usually?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Do you want a tagless tag or a stick out tag

I am using the tagless tags either screen printing them in or making them on my printeres with jpss and pressing them on or if dark garments i send the file to 

Ed at proworld, First Edition or another Transfer company to create my heat press tags,, 

Sandy jo


----------



## Itssillyy (Jun 6, 2011)

sjidohair said:


> Do you want a tagless tag or a stick out tag
> 
> I am using the tagless tags either screen printing them in or making them on my printeres with jpss and pressing them on or if dark garments i send the file to
> 
> ...


Tagless sounds idea. but it also sound pretty complicated. if do it on the dark garment. then we have to use another type of press paper right??

do you know any website we could order stick out tags? just for my information. 

thanks for the reply!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Silva,

I think now we have to print our business name and contact info as well as a batch number on garments tags in case there is ever a issue so you may have to have some made.

I know some one else will come in and help answer those questions for you. 

I only create my own. Sorry.
Sandy Jo


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

What other companies do tagless prints who have a low minimum and let you gang the images? I wouldn't need 15 sheets.


----------

